# May Photo Contest - Official 2009 Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN
Layla & Gracia


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*Beau in the keys*

Beau (BeauShel) My favorite picture of him


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

*Marley & Murphy*

M & M Goldens
Marley & Murphy - Camping lesson #1 always pick a good stick


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker enjoying the sun.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Rik & Paco


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Mine is,of course,Priska doing her favorite thing which is relaxing after a good swim!!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Abbie:


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Meg


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

elliejon11
Gunner


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Simon (For the Love of Goldens)-He is looking for someone to play with him and his toy!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Asha and Hudson*

Love their faces in this picture!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

My entry for Tilly...


----------



## heytootsy (Jan 21, 2008)

heytootsy
Piper


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Young Meg*









Try this one of Meg as other photo disappeared!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

M & M goldens said:


> M & M Goldens
> Marley & Murphy - Camping lesson #1 always pick a good stick


 
This is one of my favorites.....Young or older, they love their sticks...nice shot!


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Benny enjoying his first stick


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

*Karlie and the Ducks*

Should I stay or should I go!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Ooh! I think we're gonna need to do a black and white calendar, too! Love the one of Tucker and Hudson's also!! 

Here's Sunny's submission for May!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spring Walk*

Spring Walk with Hailey and Mitchell


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Harley at his work


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

cham said:


> Spring Walk with Hailey and Mitchell



Hi guys!!! How's my Mitchy Man doin'? He looks great! I love how he and Hailey are smiling in the same way!!


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Sierra & Mt. Shasta


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a stunning shot with the mountain and your beautiful golden girl Sierra!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Hudson said:


> What a stunning shot with the mountain and your beautiful golden girl Sierra!


Oh I agree Ann!!! AWESOME SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka at Lake Estes


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I scanned this photo. It didn't turn out very well at all. Bummer. The original looks much better!


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Steel at Kiska Beach.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Sunny ...........


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy..Spring time in Georgia..


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Sunny ...........


I totally :heartbeat this picture! Beautiful face, beautiful brown eyes... I'm in love!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

ShannonW said:


> I totally :heartbeat this picture! Beautiful face, beautiful brown eyes... I'm in love!


Awwww.... thank you so much, Shannon! She's my sweetie!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

everyone's submission is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sunny Delight said:


> Ooh! I think we're gonna need to do a black and white calendar, too! Love the one of Tucker and Hudson's also!!
> 
> Here's Sunny's submission for May!


Thank you for the compliments  That was when I was first trying out the B&W settings on my camera, I think it turned out great


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Tessa now 16 months old, after two tough TPO surgeries and spaying, finally enjoying life as should be!!!! This time, she jumped into the water without any need for encouragement, she felt quite confident and happy to swim and even dive a little!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom
Griffyn


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Okay, it's not pro quality, but look at those beautiful liquid brown eyes. She wouldn't have had a ninth birthday if it weren't for the wonderful people who brough Leah north.


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Griffyn is such a doll


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Carraig said:


> Okay, it's not pro quality, but look at those beautiful liquid brown eyes.


She is a beautiful doll!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I cropped my photo and got a closer one. Can I re-submit this one instead? (Simon-For the Love of Goldens)


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Natasha Learns to Drive*

What could be better on a lovely spring day then going for ride in the car with the top down? 

Ha ha ha... and you thought your GR was so smart fetching a stick... how about driving a stick shift?... problem is she signals turns by wagging her tail.

Photo : Natasha Learns to Drive


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

user name: sifuyono
Dog name: Bruno


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

linncurrie
Macanne Goldens


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

stunning....stunning ..stunning bravo!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That would be an awesome Oct/Nov photo! BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

GoldenLover84 said:


> That would be an awesome Oct/Nov photo! BEAUTIFUL!!


But in South Africa it would be the perfect May photograph! :


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Sunny ...........


I love this picture, too. Love the eyes! Your Sunny reminds me of my Sunny with the eyes and having to have something in her mouth! Here is your Sunny framed.j (I took out the paws at the top and the bit or two of debris on the grass...)


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> That would be an awesome Oct/Nov photo! BEAUTIFUL!!


So true, since most of our members are in the US and tend to think of winter as snow, spring as flowers, and fall as colored and brown leaves.

But it would also make an AWESOME cover!!! Sharp, crisp, clear, colorful, and lots of goldens!!! Fabulous shot!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack, my stud boy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures again this month it will be hard to choose. I love the Jack picture. Love his curls.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> I love this picture, too. Love the eyes! Your Sunny reminds me of my Sunny with the eyes and having to have something in her mouth! Here is your Sunny framed.j (I took out the paws at the top and the bit or two of debris on the grass...)


Beautiful job! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Great pictures again this month it will be hard to choose. I love the Jack picture. Love his curls.


Thanks Carol


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

This is Dusty in 2003


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

May means the beginning of beach season! Woo-hoo!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

There are so many awesome photos again this month!

Here's Dax











Tiffany


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is mine!

Username: Ash 
Dogs: Kali & Tux at the creek.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW! There are some gorgeous photos this month! May must be water month LOL


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> This is Dusty in 2003
> 
> View attachment 26573


Oh, I love those soulful eyes!!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Ozzie's Mama said:


> May means the beginning of beach season! Woo-hoo!


Nice action beach shot!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> There are so many awesome photos again this month!
> 
> Here's Dax
> 
> ...


Is that St. Francis of Assisi, the Patron Saint of Animals? How perfectly appropriate for Dax, and what a wonderful picture as well! I think we're going to have to make a book instead of a calendar!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Ash said:


> Here is mine!
> 
> Username: Ash
> Dogs: Kali & Tux at the creek.


Gorgeous spring picture!!! I love all the shadows of the branches and how they both are looking up at you (or the photographer) identically!

Can you guys stop making the decsion so hard please? I wonder what would happen if the voting was changed and we could vote for more than one picture... would it lead to more ties? Or what if we could pick, say, five? It's even harder when our own dog is in there, perhaps with a really nice picture, but we have to be honest and think "what would be the BEST picture" to have on a calendar? Sort of like the SAT tests... "there may be more than one picture that seems great, but which one BEST fits the theme, is the highest quality to blow up to 8x10, really captures the moment, etc.... And I sit there looking at all the pics like I'm taking a test!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Sunny Delight said:


> Is that St. Francis of Assisi, the Patron Saint of Animals? How perfectly appropriate for Dax, and what a wonderful picture as well! I think we're going to have to make a book instead of a calendar!


Yes, that is St. Francis. I also agree that a book would be great! There are so many wonderful photos. I struggle to choose which photo to vote for - big time!


Tiffany


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

username : kezia14
golden's name : Simba


sorry, its huge !!! my bad....


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's a pic of Lucy from her 1/2 birthday:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Gorgeous spring picture!!! I love all the shadows of the branches and how they both are looking up at you (or the photographer) identically!


No, no photographer these are my own talents and believe me if I showed you rest of my camera card this was one lucky shot LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

rachel's picture


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Ash said:


> No, no photographer these are my own talents and believe me if I showed you rest of my camera card this was one lucky shot LOL


I certainly know *that* feeling!! Thank goodness for digital and the "delete" button on my camera! And by photographer, I simply meant "person taking the picture" in case it wasn't you. but with those eyes and smiles, I was pretty sure it was you!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

All are great photos - glad I do not have to chose!


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

No matter where in the world you live, May means Mother's Day!! :smooch:

This is Rosie and her 3 day old pups!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sweet Katie said:


> All are great photos - glad I do not have to chose!


Just curious, why don't you have to choose? I mean, I know no one _has_ to vote, but we are all valued members here, and we all have the opportunity to provide our input.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Puppy Zoo said:


> No matter where in the world you live, May means Mother's Day!! :smooch:
> 
> This is Rosie and her 3 day old pups!


Precious, precious, precious!! My Sunny's mom's name was Rosie, too!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Puppy Zoo said:


> No matter where in the world you live, May means Mother's Day!! :smooch:quote]
> 
> well, um no, not really! Gorgeous picture though!
> 
> well here is my submission...I love this picture as it is just 'the look' that I love so much!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

My late (as usually) submission:

Kia


----------

